# Bollywood Dreams Indian Restaurant, April 2016



## urbexdevil (Apr 9, 2016)

Driving past this place for as long as I can remember and has been on the list of places to explore for just as long, the opportunity finally arose when I spotted new fencing erected around the site. Rumour has it that the place is going to reopen as another restaurant.

Unfortunately by the time I managed to get round to exploring, it has well and truly been trashed with the most amount of broken plates in one building I have ever seen making it nothing like the other reports I have seen a good 5 or so years back.

It was a short explore, quite literally 10 mins but it’s finally off the list. History is far and thin but the building used to be a little chef which was converted into an Indian restaurant. Looking into reviews on the restaurant, the place went downhill rapidly and it’s location probably contributed towards that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2016)

Now that is what you can call trashed big time!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2016)

Perhaps they're reopening as a Turkish restaurant, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 9, 2016)

Well thrashed that one is.


----------



## Pilot (Apr 11, 2016)

Went down hill from being a Little Chef? That takes some doing.


----------

